# RP50 Enquiry



## paddy328i (15 Nov 2010)

Hi,

I was made redundant from a part-time job a few months ago and got paid redundancy.  I was going through my "leaving pack" yesterday and found an RP50 form filled in with employer details.

Am I supposed to send this off?  Or is it only for when the employer doesn't pay?

Thanks,


----------



## thesimpsons (16 Nov 2010)

If you have been paid in full its probably just your own copy of the RP50.  The employer would have printed off 3 copies of the form, one for you, one for their own records and one for sending off to Dept of Enterprise, Trade & Employment.   They would use this one to claim their rebate back from the govt.  You could give them a buzz but more than likely its just your copy  - thats what we do anyway.


----------



## paddy328i (17 Nov 2010)

Ah I'd say that is it so.  Thanks


----------

